# General > Upcoming Events >  Sika Foundation AGM

## cookie

Sika Foundation AGM

23rd August

Join us for a BBQ 12pm.

 Meeting starts At 1Pm

Taupo NZDA club rooms mountain road, Taupo

----------


## 7mmwsm

This Sunday everyone.

----------

